# Geheimlevel in Dungeon Keeper



## Kuhprah (18. Juni 2017)

Ich weiss das Game ist schon etwas älter.. aber ich kann mich noch an einen Cheat erinnern welcher ein Bonuslevel freigeschalten hat welches so aufgebaut war dass man innen quasi sich quadratisch einmauern konnte und die Helden dann nicht mehr rein gekommen sind. Ausserdem gabs da glaub unendlich Gold oder so.
Weiss noch jemand wie man an dieses Level ran kommt? Ich finde den Cheat dazu nicht mehr


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Juni 2017)

Hmm, das einzige Geheimlevel an das ich mich in Dungeon Keeper erinnere war das Vollmondlevel, dazu musste man das Datum unter Windows auf einen Tag einstellen an dem Vollmond ist.
Was anderes wüsste ich jetzt nicht...


----------



## Pikus (21. Juni 2017)

Ich hab das Spiel nie gespielt, aber hier sind 6 (bzw. 5) Secret-Level aufgeführt. Vielleicht ist ja das richtige dabei.

Levels | Dungeon Keeper Wiki | Fandom powered by Wikia


----------

